# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Box 1.9 Ready with Superb Features. (11th July 2016)

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle Falcon Box 1.9 Ready with Superb Features. (11th July 2016)* *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 1.9 (11th July 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 1.9 Ready with Superb Features.*   *Miracle Falcon 1.9 Highlights*  *Samsung Android Added  # Remove "Please call Me" for* *# Samsung Android Devices
SM-G920S* *SM-G925S* *SM-G928S* *SM-A500s* *SM-N916S* *SM-N920S* *SM-A510S* *SM-A700S* *SM-A710S* *SM-A800S * *SM-G900S* *SM-G906S* *SM-N910S* *SM-N915S* *# Repair DRK Over ADB / Customer Recovery Mode   Xiaomi Added * *# Flashing Support for Xiaomi Qualcomm Devices* *# Remove Screen-locks* *# Remove Mi Account* *# Beta IMEI Repair for Xiaomi Devices* *# Read/Write QCN* *# Read/Write/Reset EFS* *# Enable Diag  
Qualcomm Added * *# Improved Method for* *# Alcatel Qualcomm IMEI Repair** *# ZTE IMEI Repair by FTM Mode* *# Fixed Second IMEI Repair*   *
Fallow us at Facebook  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Fastest Update Ever 
Br. [SV] Miracle Team *

----------

